# Who are Uber Drivers



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been on watching this forum for sometime and viewed the many creative and illegal ideas on with some of you guys in trying to make more money with the Uber System. The fact is that the only way it will change is if you guys stop taking cheap fares and driving on X. If you guys like to drive then work for a limo company. I pay my employees 40 percent of the fare and most of my clients go out of town on super long trips that average 1000 bucks per day. 

To those who no longer wish to drive. Why not take the money that you want to buy a car to drive for X and instead invest in education for a profession. A lawyer a financial analyst or an accountant are still good professions in this day and age and with the money you would save on not buying the car to do uber with, you would have a better ROI in your future. 

If enough of guys invest your money in this fashion then Uber will change because it will have to.

I welcome all comments.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

If you guys can post your educational backgrounds and experience. I think some of you can suggest professions that might benefit each one of you and we can actually see some postive progress on this forum.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

my degree is in accoumting, actually I think I learned more about accounting in hands on work experience. Of course one does not need a degree in accounting/finance to under ubers exploitation tactics... as far as any further education, if there's any "earn why you learn" programs, I'm all ears.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I will play, I was an air traffic controller, fantastic career if you don't care where you end up living. They are doing a hiring push right now due to the mass that are retiring. I have my ADN or RN for those that don't know, I also have a bachelors in politics. I just recently sold my business with 2 kids to support while going back to school to get my BSN or bachelors in nursing. 

Uber allows me to pick when I work by simply logging in, no calling out because of a test coming up or clinicals, etc. 

This isn't a career for me so no need to look any further, I will be doing this if possible until I graduate as I still have 2 kids that deserve to be taken care of. 

I am sorry if uber takes business from those that have made a career of driving other around but, once again my family and their needs come first.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> my degree is in accoumting, actually I think I learned more about accounting in hands on work experience. Of course one does not need a degree in accounting/finance to under ubers exploitation tactics... as far as any further education, if there's any "earn why you learn" programs, I'm all ears.


You can study for the CFA or CPA exam and potentially (after years of experience) earn up to 100k. There are many jobs you can perform such as tax accounting or auditing and or/ corporate finance jobs. I used to work as a financial analyst and have masters degree in quantitative finance. I will be happy to help anyone here who is looking for guidence.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> I will play, I was an air traffic controller, fantastic career if you don't care where you end up living. They are doing a hiring push right now due to the mass that are retiring. I have my ADN or RN for those that don't know, I also have a bachelors in politics. I just recently sold my business with 2 kids to support while going back to school to get my BSN or bachelors in nursing.
> 
> Uber allows me to pick when I work by simply logging in, no calling out because of a test coming up or clinicals, etc.
> 
> ...


That was the most sincere post I have ever read here. I say use what you own. Each one of us drivers has a wealth of knowledge that we can use to further ourselves. Why not do Uber part time and use the money to fund creditionals in your field or start a business?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

You know I always wanted to pretend to be an architect.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You know I always wanted to pretend to be an architect.


Believe it or not, I actually think Travis (before the greed) wanted a model where drivers could learn to be entrepreneurs. Maybe you should drive part time and use the money to go to school for that field if that is really what you desire in life.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I uber (now I only do lyft) to supplement my income through grad school. Hopefully I wont have to do this in a year or so. I love the casual nature of X/lyft and *might* upgrade to XL/Plus if I get very good deal on a minivan/SUV.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I uber (now I only do lyft) to supplement my income through grad school. Hopefully I wont have to do this in a year or so. I love the casual nature of X/lyft and *might* upgrade to XL/Plus if I get very good deal on a minivan/SUV.


It's ok to invest in uber as long as you get a used SUV and can use it for other things in your life. Such as hauling kids, etc


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's ok to invest in uber as long as you get a used SUV and can use it for other things in your life. Such as hauling kids, etc


Am not holding my breath. I have contacts in the used car biz and have my eyes open for a good deal.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Am not holding my breath. I have contacts in the used car biz and have my eyes open for a good deal.


You can buy a Luxary SUV at a dealer auction and do Select and XL part time. But use the money for something that will improve your goals.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Chi1cabby, 

I welcome you to this post. I have read on other posts that you used to be a cab driver or you are? I am now sure which, but you seem passionate about Uber as you seem to follow it with such intensity. For me it was about a man (Travis) who created the something the world has never seen. Regardless of what his personality is or what he has done, he is still a very bright man, but one thing people should realize is that he is living his dream by not giving up. Why do you follow Uber as much as me?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

http://www.collegesuccessfoundation.org/wa/supports-and-scholarships/scholarships/uber


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Uber pays for some college now..


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> That was the most sincere post I have ever read here. I say use what you own. Each one of us drivers has a wealth of knowledge that we can use to further ourselves. Why not do Uber part time and use the money to fund creditionals in your field or start a business?


Most hospitals require a bachelors in nursing now, I am using what I know to further myself and in the mean time I do this part time. I have gone down the path of working for myself and would rather the problems fall on someone else rather than myself because it gets tiring after a while. Right now doing school and this part time, I want to take a vacation like this weekend? I can and am.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Nothing as flexible as Uber, only reason I'm still doing it, but everyone has financial needs that are different, my wife pays the bills this is for my play money (guns are expensive) so I don't really need to do shit. Plus I'm nine for ten in making money with Uber. I live on the border between the two big surge zones in Phoenix, I work nights, have few dead miles, and Phoenix is very spread out so I'm closer to fifteen per trip, with surge I'm hitting payouts close to two bucks a mile. But I appreciate your sincere post and interest in our business and our forum that you don't really seem to have any reason to be interested except to rubber neck on a forum driven by the guys that are putting you out of business. Can I really keep 40% of the fare? Gee thanks....drum roll...go **** yourself. Why do so many cabbies and limo company owners feel the need to come bother us with their bs, it's because they have nothing to do but sit idly as we take over their business right from under them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a B.S. in Management and an MBA. I finished my undergrad at Oxford University, then earned my MBA in the PAC10.
I own a technology consulting firm and I am currently on a long-term contract as an IT Project Manager with a local not-for-profit organization.
I also own a real estate investment company and I manage my rental properties by myself.
I have a pretty stressful daytime job but I bring it on myself because I tend to take on challenging projects and clients. To unwind, I often go for long drives at night to sort out my thoughts, contemplate technical issues that I'm working on, and enjoy a change of scene. I learned about U/L last October and it sounded interesting to me, or as I said to my bride, "What, you mean to tell me that all I have to do is throw a stranger in my car while I'm out driving around anyway and I can earn some lunch money? Maybe I should look into this." So, I did and it turns out that driving Uber really kind of feeds my blue collar fantasy. It's mindless labor that is honorable, fun, and allows me to contribute in some tiny way to keeping drunks off the road. Alcohol killed my kid brother (and best friend) a couple years ago and that's why I keep a picture of him on my dash when I drive the drunks around at night. I love when people ask me who the picture is and why I have it displayed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been on watching this forum for sometime and viewed the many creative and illegal ideas on with some of you guys in trying to make more money with the Uber System. The fact is that the only way it will change is if you guys stop taking cheap fares and driving on X. If you guys like to drive then work for a limo company. I pay my employees 40 percent of the fare and most of my clients go out of town on super long trips that average 1000 bucks per day.
> 
> ...


I have a biology degree. I'm burned out on crappy paying research jobs and decided to chill and deliver pizza for a while. Then found uber. I think many of us already have degrees but there are few high paying jobs available and this is a fill in.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

I was a delivery driver for around 10 years, finally got into fex ex, was very happy then a crooked dr named Dr James Vishal Macker screwed me and 100's of other patients on purpose, damaging nerves and shit in our bodies. He was commiting fraud and all sorts of shit, so because of him im disabled for life, can never go back to being a driver, and its what i LOVE. Why im doing uber, i stay home with the kids durring the day, and friday and saturdays i put in around 8 hours total of work and make about 200-280, and only about 35 in gas. So to me it is profitable, i pull in enough to help out with some bills, and im happy doing it, because i love to drive.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Nothing as flexible as Uber, only reason I'm still doing it, but everyone has financial needs that are different, my wife pays the bills this is for my play money (guns are expensive) so I don't really need to do shit. Plus I'm nine for ten in making money with Uber. I live on the border between the two big surge zones in Phoenix, I work nights, have few dead miles, and Phoenix is very spread out so I'm closer to fifteen per trip, with surge I'm hitting payouts close to two bucks a mile. But I appreciate your sincere post and interest in our business and our forum that you don't really seem to have any reason to be interested except to rubber neck on a forum driven by the guys that are putting you out of business. Can I really keep 40% of the fare? Gee thanks....drum roll...go **** yourself. Why do so many cabbies and limo company owners feel the need to come bother us with their bs, it's because they have nothing to do but sit idly as we take over their business right from under them.


I don't view it that way. It's not the drivers that take away bussiness, but the company that supply's the drivers. I have to pay 40 percent but my costs are super high. My insurance to insure 3 cars and I also supply gas as well.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I too started my company out of being unemployed and screwed over by corporate America. It seems we are all here for more or less the same reasons. I say that all of us should look into bettering our lives weither it be spending more time with loved ones or furthering our goals. Uber does buy us freedom if you think about it.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I uber (now I only do lyft) to supplement my income through grad school. Hopefully I wont have to do this in a year or so. I love the casual nature of X/lyft and *might* upgrade to XL/Plus if I get very good deal on a minivan/SUV.


Goodluck with grad school. I know it can be hard I have been there.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 3 bachelor's degrees. Biology, accounting and nursing. First one was unemployable, 2nd I hated and it's virtually impossible to find a nursing job in a location I like. I live the freedom I'm getting doing this and making plenty at present.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Do any of you feel that Travis has helped you guys indirectly by allowing you to have this freedom?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I have a B.S. in Management and an MBA. I finished my undergrad at Oxford University, then earned my MBA in the PAC10.
> I own a technology consulting firm and I am currently on a long-term contract as an IT Project Manager with a local not-for-profit organization.
> I also own a real estate investment company and I manage my rental properties by myself.
> I have a pretty stressful daytime job but I bring it on myself because I tend to take on challenging projects and clients. To unwind, I often go for long drives at night to sort out my thoughts, contemplate technical issues that I'm working on, and enjoy a change of scene. I learned about U/L last October and it sounded interesting to me, or as I said to my bride, "What, you mean to tell me that all I have to do is throw a stranger in my car while I'm out driving around anyway and I can earn some lunch money? Maybe I should look into this." So, I did and it turns out that driving Uber really kind of feeds my blue collar fantasy. It's mindless labor that is honorable, fun, and allows me to contribute in some tiny way to keeping drunks off the road. Alcohol killed my kid brother (and best friend) a couple years ago and that's why I keep a picture of him on my dash when I drive the drunks around at night. I love when people ask me who the picture is and why I have it displayed.


I'm sorry for my previous comment on the other thread, but I do think it's illegal to start and end a trip without the customer being in the car. Karma is a powerful force my friend.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why not take the money that you want to buy a car to drive for X and instead invest in education for a profession. A lawyer a financial analyst or an accountant are still good professions in this day and age and with the money you would save on not buying the car to do uber with, you would have a better ROI in your future.


That takes a lot of self control which contradicts Uber's business model for passengers and drivers. Uber's rates are so low, that ride sharing is now a commodity. People use the service impulsively, instead of budgeting for it.

The company also preys on its drivers. Make 20-25 an hour, and choose your own hours. That level of income is generally reserved for middle managers at retail places, the same places that these drivers are holding entry level jobs. It allows them to bypass the corporate ladder, and be on top from day one. Unfortunately, it doesn't always pan out, and people are stuck driving, living paycheck to paycheck. Even though I'm generalizing, some drivers on here come out on top, and more power to them. I like it when people succeed.

This website is like the company's water cooler. We all congregate here to stick it to the man, and obviously people are gonna talk smack. If you think all of your employee's love you as a boss, then you might be this guy:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I am a lifelong student at SHK. I spent 23 years in the auto dismantling business.

Started driving a one car, then two car, then four car.

I developed a division in the company from 50K a year to 3 million in sales within 5 yrs. We bought around 30K cars PER MONTH. I started selling auto parts by container load to the US, Mexico, Central America, Peru, Chile, Egypt, Syria, Phillipines and Australia.

Moved into advertising and marketing, management for 5 yrs then middle management for last 8 years.

The company was sold. Around 250 employees were laid off including myself. One third of the company employees were gone in a matter of months, mostly long timers that made decent money.

I've been bouncing around from job to job trying to find something I really like. I've been driving for a local auto parts delivery service for two years. Thinking if I get my foot in the door again, I can begin to move up. Now that my foot is firmly in the door I find I cannot stomache working for a corporation. Too much politics, not enough money or freedom to experiment. 

Recently I decided to start a company designing and contracting out the manufacture of Jeep and truck accessories. I know my strengths and weaknesses, I am a great big picture guy, lousy follow through guy. I am in middle of hiring a really good follow through guy.

I originally wanted to drive Uber to make a little extra money for the prototypes I am designing but after researching Uber and its practices decided against becoming a driver. Instead I am going to pull out some cash from some income property I own.

I like learning from others and helping where I can. That is why I am on this forum.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a Bachelors Degree in Social Work and a Masters Degree, 25 years post-masters as a therapist. I've been all around the world as a therapist and retreat master, doing transformational leadership training. I've got experience and credentials up the ying-yang, but came to a point where I no longer wanted to punch a time clock for anybody. I have a desire to write a book (or more) and build my own practice again, so the Uber thing gives me the freedom to do that without falling into a panic that I can't make my bills while I'm building from scratch. I will never think of myself as a "cab driver", this is not my profession. All I hope for is to be treated with some dignity and respect while I'm building my dream. Its interesting to witness how pax engage with me; some of the more mature pax enjoy great conversations, and some of the younger ones ask for help with their problems. Some older pax have also lapsed into telling me their struggles. Most interesting has been the pax (mostly arrogant pricks during SXSW, and college kids) who get in the car and regard me like I'm bozo the clown because I'm "just a cab driver". I have to laugh.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I have no ambition I just want something to do. I have an income from investments and I live within my means. I think the point of this thread is to encourage people to do something with their lives instead of *****ing. It is my opinion that anyone who has a car nice enough to drive for Uber is doing just fine. I don't need career counselling. I don't think any drivers do. I think it takes a special person to decide that they're going to use their personal car to haul smelly strangers around. most people just won't do that, period. That alone shows a level of entrepreneurship that suggests to me that no one driving for Uber is hurting. We just like to *****.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have no ambition I just want something to do. I have an income from investments and I live within my means. I think the point of this thread is to encourage people to do something with their lives instead of *****ing. It is my opinion that anyone who has a car nice enough to drive for Uber is doing just fine. I don't need career counselling. I don't think any drivers do. I think it takes a special person to decide that they're going to use their personal car to haul smelly strangers around. most people just won't do that, period. That alone shows a level of entrepreneurship that suggests to me that no one driving for Uber is hurting. We just like to *****.


Amen!!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Look at the level of talent on this forum !! My point is made about how each and every one of you can make changes with Uber's policy's without resorting to threats of hurting the bussiness model. All of you have choices in your lives that are available to you. Exercise the ones that you feel works best for you and learn from the experience that Uber has taught you.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Look at the level of talent on this forum !! My point is made about how each and every one of you can make changes with Uber's policy's without resorting to threats of hurting the bussiness model. All of you have choices in your lives that are available to you. Exercise the ones that you feel works best for you and learn from the experience that Uber has taught you.


I drove only for several months, but learned the City inside out! And even though I quit and am going back to my old occupation, with a right insurance coverage and a right vehicle it is something I can always fall back on in case of a need.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I come from an IT background where I worked in the healthcare technology field for 15 years supporting computers, phones, and nursecall systems. Coming to Atlanta a year ago I found the real estate cheap, but the jobs were offering $20k less than what I made in Charlotte. I linked up with someone who runs his own limo company and liked it to the point I figured I could create my own entity since Georgia makes small business easier than a lot of other places. So far I'm on my way to completing my own company. For now I am my own entity, but use another company through a lease agreement for my vehicle. I believe this is the only state where that's possible. Being on Uberblack is a supplement to running my regular jobs.

And @Cooluberdriver I'll take you up on some of those out of town runs if you're putting the offer out there.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> That takes a lot of self control which contradicts Uber's business model for passengers and drivers. Uber's rates are so low, that ride sharing is now a commodity. People use the service impulsively, instead of budgeting for it.
> 
> The company also preys on its drivers. Make 20-25 an hour, and choose your own hours. That level of income is generally reserved for middle managers at retail places, the same places that these drivers are holding entry level jobs. It allows them to bypass the corporate ladder, and be on top from day one. Unfortunately, it doesn't always pan out, and people are stuck driving, living paycheck to paycheck. Even though I'm generalizing, some drivers on here come out on top, and more power to them. I like it when people succeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Look at the level of talent on this forum !! My point is made about how each and every one of you can make changes with Uber's policy's without resorting to threats of hurting the bussiness model. All of you have choices in your lives that are available to you. Exercise the ones that you feel works best for you and learn from the experience that Uber has taught you.


Obi-Wan Kenobi you ain't.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a masters in electrical engineering. I work for a company that develops smartphone technology.

I started with Uber because I thought maybe I could find people going the same direction I was and essentially get paid for my daily commute. After trying this for a couple weeks, Ive learned that it doesnt work that way. After an accident last night where I was thankfully offline and learning that my insurance will not cover an accident while ubering, Ive concluded that my grand Uber experiment is a failure and its time to move on from this.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a degree in CompSci circa 1981, couldn't stand it and only was in the field for about 2 yrs. I got into construction and loved it, I love working with my hands and being able to stand back at the end of the day and saying look what I built. I now do stained glass work, mostly on churches and universities. Uber is a way to get me off the couch and make enough money to cover my kids student loans.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I have a degree in CompSci circa 1981, couldn't stand it and only was in the field for about 2 yrs. I got into construction and loved it, I love working with my hands and being able to stand back at the end of the day and saying look what I built. I now do stained glass work, mostly on churches and universities. Uber is a way to get me off the couch and make enough money to cover my kids student loans.


What platform are you driving under, please put it in your profile thanks


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What platform are you driving under, please put it in your profile thanks


Uber is the only one left in Ct. Lyft pulled out in Feb. I was doing both, I do uber only about 12 to14 hrs a week.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll chime in, although most already know our story. I've been a stay-at-home mom for 18 years while helping my husband run our commercial real estate/general contracting business and manage his shooting career. Before I became a SAHM, I was a VP at BofA doing corporate disaster recovery and contingency planning. I've been on social security disability for brain damage since 2003 so I'm not hireable for traditional jobs. 

Hubby has a masters in archaeology, but he's never done anything with it. His family has been in the restaurant business for 35 years and he has his broker's license. He is also a competition shotgun shooter and was being paid to be the lead instructor at the South Florida Shooting Club so we moved from Texas to Florida at the end of 2013. He was diagnosed with esophageal cancer a few months later and they let him go. We moved back to Texas last October and started driving for Uber in December.

Basically, we're in rebuilding mode. Trying to get the real estate business going again and at least one restaurant. He will be sponsored for shooting by CZ starting then, has a general contract job starting as well as a part-time salaried job in the shotgun industry. Restaurants will hopefully start coming along then as well. Being self-employed for so long and still having to take time out for doctor appointments and tests, Uber really was good for what we needed. Uber has allowed us to rely less on donations and SS and for that I'm very grateful, but they are leaving April 1 here so April is going to be a booger of a month. I won't miss driving and I'm glad to have "met" so many awesome people on this forum


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I truly believe that Travis Kalanick believes in entreprenship of the small bussiness owner. In a sense he has done more for every one of us than we give him credit for. Now granted, it could be better, but we should try to thank him and give him some credit for his genius. That's my opinion and no I don't work for auber, wish I did tho so I can get some private shares of its stock.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber is there for anyone with a clean background and a car that is in a time of need. Get laid off and worried about foreclosure? You can get some money in your account to catch up. We all know you aren't going to get rich doing it but when money in your account is worth more than value in your car uber is there.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> Uber is there for anyone with a clean background and a car that is in a time of need. Get laid off and worried about foreclosure? You can get some money in your account to catch up. We all know you aren't going to get rich doing it but when money in your account is worth more than value in your car uber is there.


This is the crux of it. Well said.


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! I went to a very small college in Maine ( that is now bankrupt and replaced by a strip mall) and had intended to major in accounting. What a joke! I'm glad I didn't major in that! I spent two years there and partied a lot. The best experience from those two years is that I also matured a lot. I ended up transferring to Northeastern U, and successfully completed their Pharm D program. I'm a pharmacist at a hospital in Boston now. 

This Uber thing is just some "fun" money and as one of my college pax said to me during a ride, "...fun money. ( she laughs) Since it's funny money you should take a break and have some fun...."


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> Hello everyone! I went to a very small college in Maine ( that is now bankrupt and replaced by a strip mall) and had intended to major in accounting. What a joke! I'm glad I didn't major in that! I spent two years there and partied a lot. The best experience from those two years is that I also matured a lot. I ended up transferring to Northeastern U, and successfully completed their Pharm D program. I'm a pharmacist at a hospital in Boston now.
> 
> This Uber thing is just some "fun" money and as one of my college pax said to me during a ride, "...fun money. ( she laughs) Since it's funny money you should take a break and have some fun...."


Sounds like she is right.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is the problem with this thread, no matter how many you convince on this board to quit there will be 20 not on this board to jump in their place.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> Here is the problem with this thread, no matter how many you convince on this board to quit there will be 20 not on this board to jump in their place.


I don't want anyone to quit. I just wanted people to realize they have other options available to them and not to complain so much about how bad Uber is.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I don't want anyone to quit. I just wanted people to realize they have other options available to them and not to complain so much about how bad Uber is.


Fair enough, I understand about the complaining too it gets old. It is a choice to work anywhere, don't like it? Move on and find something else.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> Fair enough, I understand about the complaining too it gets old. It is a choice to work anywhere, don't like it? Move on and find something else.


Exactly, this site at one point was so bad with complaints that it became toxic...


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Born and raised in West LA, Santa Monica, Pacific Palisades, the San Fernando Valley. I've got a bachelors degree in art from Cal State Northridge. Moved to Miami about 9 years ago. Long story. I work for the county, in a regular 8-5 Monday to Friday. Insurance, benefits and retirement. I thought I'd try Uber for extra money on the weekends. Hasn't been that bad, no pukers, not too many rude passengers. But I know I'm just trading in my cars value for cash now. I took a month off of Uber until I got the email to drive or I'll be deactivated. I did 12 rides and got all 5 stars. Eh. We'll se how this goes.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Born and raised in West LA, Santa Monica, Pacific Palisades, the San Fernando Valley. I've got a bachelors degree in art from Cal State Northridge. Moved to Miami about 9 years ago. Long story. I work for the county, in a regular 8-5 Monday to Friday. Insurance, benefits and retirement. I thought I'd try Uber for extra money on the weekends. Hasn't been that bad, no pukers, not too many rude passengers. But I know I'm just trading in my cars value for cash now. I took a month off of Uber until I got the email to drive or I'll be deactivated. I did 12 rides and got all 5 stars. Eh. We'll se how this goes.


Art is a hard major man. I could not do it. I'm more of a nth guy is why I guess.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Art is a hard major man. I could not do it. I'm more of a nth guy is why I guess.


Correction math


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You know I always wanted to pretend to be an architect.


Art Vanderlay?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Chi1cabby,
> 
> I welcome you to this post. I have read on other posts that you used to be a cab driver or you are? I am now sure which, but you seem passionate about Uber as you seem to follow it with such intensity.





chi1cabby said:


> I battled Uber for 5 months from Jan to May (2014). At this time UberX was operational in Chicago but was not legal. UberX was facing no enforcement from the city even though it was in clear violation of city ordinance that says that no car can operate as vehicle for hire unless it's a licensed Taxi (TX plates) or a livery (LY plates).
> 
> Uber had hired Michael Kasper as its lobbyist to city hall. Michael Kasper is Rahm Emanuel's personal attorney. It was unbeknownst then, but Rahm's brother Ari Emanuel (Hollywood super agent on whom Entourage was based) is an early stage investor in Uber.
> 
> ...


My post from last August.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/page-2#post-26247


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My post from last August.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/page-2#post-26247


Thank you for sharing. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's ok to invest in uber as long as you get a used SUV and can use it for other things in your life. Such as hauling kids, etc


That is exactly what I do.

I have an accounting degree but never had any desire to be a public accountant. Spent 30 years in the restaurant business, sold out and semi-retired about 2 years ago. Have an interest in a used car lot and buy cars at auction. My last was a Suburban that I put 30K miles on (about 15k were Uber miles). Just sold it for $200 more than I paid for it with TTL Spent around 2K in maintenance, repairs and new tires. Looking for another one now.


----------



## ZoeW101 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was thinking about this post, and I think the intention was good. I do think it's important to understand that people driving for Uber, Lyft, SideCar, and any other on-demand are all types of people. There is no mold and therefore there's no good in saying someone should go out and get an advanced degree. 

What's great about these types of flexible work is that they allow people to have complete control over their working hours. You can make extra money if you're retired, you can move to a new city without the worry of figuring out a full time job right away, you can pay off student loans faster, you can save up for a trip, you can provide supplemental income for your self or your family. I think it's all about choosing how you want to maximize your time and the issue is making sure you have the information or resources to do that. Right now Uber isn't telling you could make more hours during their slow time delivering groceries or meals, but they should be. It's in all of our best interest and all of these companies interest to have an elastic workforce where people can easily work for more than one platform in the same day purely based on demand.

Okay, off my soapbox.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been on watching this forum for sometime and viewed the many creative and illegal ideas on with some of you guys in trying to make more money with the Uber System. The fact is that the only way it will change is if you guys stop taking cheap fares and driving on X. If you guys like to drive then work for a limo company. I pay my employees 40 percent of the fare and most of my clients go out of town on super long trips that average 1000 bucks per day.
> 
> ...


Lawyer = lots of time, lots of school, and not necessarily lots of money. A local law school here in Jacksonville was sued by graduates for misleading/deceptive practices, misrepresenting employment opportunities.

Why not advocate for a trade, instead of law school? It's not like any old driver behind the wheel can pop into law school. Do you know how much time, effort and money it takes to become a lawyer?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Art Vanderlay?


You stand correct.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have a biology degree. I'm burned out on crappy paying research jobs and decided to chill and deliver pizza for a while. Then found uber. I think many of us already have degrees but there are few high paying jobs available and this is a fill in.


The big word I always remembered in biology was photosynthesis.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The next time you're at a bar, ask the bartender his/her background. A lot of them have advanced degrees. They just like being a bartender.


----------



## erexa (Mar 20, 2015)

I am an IT professional (software developer, architect)


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

This is always a tough post. When I was a child my father got disabled and couldn't work so we had a big family and suddenly trying to live the middle class dream was shot down. So at a very young age I started working anything I could, paper routes, mow lawns, walked dogs, shovel snow etc. I guess I have always had multiple jobs including in high school , college and beyond. Some call it work ethic, some call it necessity. I have a full time career working at a university and have 25 years in the retirement system and a long way to go thanks to the new laws of traditional pension funds being the dream generations ago to now being a HUGE liability to every state so much so they just don't pay! When I got married to someone from another country at a late age and suddenly had major life and death medical situation, bought a house a lot of things started piling up medical bills, dental procedures running into the tens of thousands, I starting grasping for teh best case scenario side jobs that would not kill me or give me zero free time. I found some really great stuff on craigs list including road sign manufacturing independent inspector, retail water purification job where I check once a week and provide services and installations of new equipment where possible, I have been delivering food for a few different places over the last 4 years, but when I heard of rideshare I knew it was a great fit for me so I didn't have to live off of cat naps. I signed on for LYFT first and a few months later got UBER big recruiting money to join. I only drive UBER now as LYFT has paused here. I am sticking with UBER in hopes that the logistical part expands small packages, errends etc. I would rather take packages and food than people even though I really enjoy most my passenger interactions I am not doing it for fun only. I have a long way to go but I hope can have a stable environment to support family even when I "retire" as retire does not mean quit work like my grandfather did


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Lawyer = lots of time, lots of school, and not necessarily lots of money. A local law school here in Jacksonville was sued by graduates for misleading/deceptive practices, misrepresenting employment opportunities.
> 
> Why not advocate for a trade, instead of law school? It's not like any old driver behind the wheel can pop into law school. Do you know how much time, effort and money it takes to become a lawyer?


Yes I have a few family members who are lawyers.


----------

